# BLACK / SUV insurance ?



## Uberkidd (Dec 18, 2014)

sup fellows, just curious how does the insurance company quote us on pricing for licensed transportation companies,

do they look at your best drivers (driving records) or they look under your owners driving record when giving us a quote? PLEASE HELP..


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I am contracted out by several small commercial insurance companies. These companies typically consist of one small building or one small floor with a smattering of employees unlike personal auto insurance companies like Geico or All-State. The personal auto insurance companies have various formulas and, depending on what state you are in, those formulas are regulated by the law. As for commercial auto insurance rates that is the wild wild west. I once worked for the personal auto insurance side and when I crossed over to the commercial side it was literally like a "zoo". Rest assured your commercial auto claim will be handled, one day, and it will get paid...that is...if you can get someone to return your calls.

What you need is an experienced insurance agent. You need to ask around and see what companies are the best for you.

When I say the UberX insurance policy which Uber provides is the best, I truly mean it. Of course, if you are going BlackCar/SUV than you will have to be thrown to the wolves. Most limo services in Jersey pay 10k per year per car. In NYC its a bit cheaper, but you still pay several thousand per year per car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I am contracted out by several small commercial insurance companies. These companies typically consist of one small building or one small floor with a smattering of employees unlike personal auto insurance companies like Geico or All-State. The personal auto insurance companies have various formulas and, depending on what state you are in, those formulas are regulated by the law. As for commercial auto insurance rates that is the wild wild west. I once worked for the personal auto insurance side and when I crossed over to the commercial side it was literally like a "zoo". Rest assured your commercial auto claim will be handled, one day, and it will get paid...that is...if you can get someone to return your calls.
> 
> What you need is an experienced insurance agent. You need to ask around and see what companies are the best for you.
> 
> When I say the UberX insurance policy which Uber provides is the best, I truly mean it. Of course, if you are going BlackCar/SUV than you will have to be thrown to the wolves. Most limo services in Jersey pay 10k per year per car. In NYC its a bit cheaper, but you still pay several thousand per year per car.


You appear to be confusing AGENTS with actual COMPANIES. There are only a few commercial companies out there.

For the life of me, I don't know why you keep plugging Uber as the best commercial coverage. UNLESS they have extended the coverage to "app on" phase as primary, drivers are AT RISK during the troll period, and deserve to know the truth.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It really depends on which city/state you're operating in. Here in Georgia a sedan is around $2500-$3000 per year. SUVs run around $5000. That's why a lot of us are independent because we can afford to be.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberkidd said:


> sup fellows, just curious how does the insurance company quote us on pricing for licensed transportation companies,
> 
> do they look at your best drivers (driving records) or they look under your owners driving record when giving us a quote? PLEASE HELP..


_Here in CA ,its based on your vehicle. Under 9 passengers the amount you need is $750K, over 10 passengers its a cool Million dollars. Start ups pay more. I have a SUV and pay about $3300 per year. I also have my TCP _


----------



## Uberkidd (Dec 18, 2014)

Yo Jason, any commercial agents or company you recommend using here in CA?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberkidd said:


> Yo Jason, any commercial agents or company you recommend using here in CA?


_I don't like to recommend or refer people to companies ._


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Here in CA ,its based on your vehicle. Under 9 passengers the amount you need is $750K, over 10 passengers its a cool Million dollars. Start ups pay more. I have a SUV and pay about $3300 per year. I also have my TCP _


I heard here in Jax, if your car has more than 6 seatbelts, you need $1 million insurance to get airport privileges.... airport mandates that, no one else.


----------



## Jon Michael Plotter (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone have Geico commercial insurance that are doing UberBlack? I contacted them for one, but sure if they connect directly with the DOT/PUC to give them proof of insurance.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone in NJ know how much they are getting for a 7 pax (+ 1 Driver) Suburban for Uber SUV/Lyft LUX?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Progressive in Colorado


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Before you get into Commercial...

I'm going to tell you about Uber black in Orlando.

The rates used to PAY $4.00 a mile. Really great rates and you could clear bank.

Then one day uber decided to Kill uber black and reduce it down to just X, XL, and select.


Now those same $50,000 cars with $5,000 a year in commercial insurance can't charge anywhere near that much anymore. The Select rate is $1.65 with $1.23 going to the driver.

So your rates may very well plummet into the future, be aware that months down the road you may not be able to clear what you can this month. That's on top of a lot of other things that can happen like over saturation and the slow season.

And at any time your commercial insurance might turn into a useless addon your paying $X for every month, and you might have to prepay months in advance.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Some drivers were paying more than $5,000 per year for their policies in Orlando before fübr yanked Black from the market.
Fübr Absolutely did that in Orlando and once July 1 hit , it decimated what ever Black(now Select) business there was left at the airport. The queue wait went from 3 hours to 18+ hours to get a Select request at the Airport. If you don't believe me, ask around.
Never let another company dictate what you(your company) or how you operate.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Some drivers were paying more than $5,000 per year for their policies in Orlando before fübr yanked Black from the market.
> Fübr Absolutely did that in Orlando and once July 1 hit , it decimated what ever Black(now Select) business there was left at the airport. The queue wait went from 3 hours to 18+ hours to get a Select request at the Airport. If you don't believe me, ask around.
> Never let another company dictate what you(your company) or how you operate.


I came really close to buying a Cadillac or a lexus in late 2014. I had already made trips to the dealerships and i had test drove a few. Then the first major rate cut hit Orlando in early 2015 when i was still shopping for cars. So glad the rate cut didn't hit 2 weeks later. That's how close I was..


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So you didn't buy it?


----------

